# *m*a*s*h*



## DanO55 (Feb 12, 2016)

Been watching the Reruns on Netflix and have had this theme in my head Night & Day, so I just had to take a crack at it with my Banjo... Now here's something you won't hear anywhere else... BANJO  *M*A*S*H*.. 

INCOMING CASUALTIES!!!

VIDEO LINK     



https://youtu.be/3EKJxf7EH6A


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 12, 2016)

I was a bit too young to really get the show when it originally ran, but my Mom loved it. Alan Alda was one of my first crushes. Eventually I should re-watch it from the beginning.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2016)

I enjoyed both the TV series, and the movie.  There was quite a bit of truth in that series, as it showed some of the ridiculous things that go on routinely in the military...especially during the VietNam days.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I enjoyed both the TV series, and the movie.  There was quite a bit of truth in that series, as it showed some of the ridiculous things that go on routinely in the military...especially during the VietNam days.



LOVED (and still do) MASH!  And yes, there was quite a bit of truth in it.  Funny as hell!


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 13, 2016)

Really liked the series and the movie was very good.  Highly recommended.


----------

